
Ask HN: What is the best domain registrar? - jgwil2
Customer service, business ethics, etc.
======
chaos_a
namecheap? I've used them for a few years now for a personal domain. I've
never had to deal with their customer service though so I can't comment on
that.

~~~
chrisked
Dealing with their customer service is a nightmare. Almost every request is
outsourced to some low cost location where you encounter agents who stay
strictly on script and cannot understand the context.

------
neilsimp1
I have been happy with Gandi for a number of years. Namecheap is also good
from what I hear.

GoDaddy has done a number of lousy business practices in the past so while
they do work well and do offer a lot, I cannot recommend them.

~~~
jgwil2
Yes, perhaps a good follow up question is who should be avoided.

------
dadude
Hover. Private registration is free and no bullshit trying to sell you
something while they force you through a bunch of pages. Plus their default
TTL is 15 mins. Perfect while moving stuff. Try setting anything less than 2
hours on others.

~~~
cpach
One can use different providers for DNS and domain registrations. I use
Cloudflare for the former and Dynadot for the latter.

------
bhartzer
How do you define “best domain registrar”? If it’s just because of price or
because of customer service, then there are a lot of registrars that fit that
criteria.

Let’s talk about a registrar that will secure your domain. One that will make
sure it doesn’t get stolen. One that will protect your privacy if you want it.

~~~
learningmore
I’ve been a big fan of Namesilo. They seem serious, suggest secure practices,
and recommend domains are locked with them. Unsure what happens when push
comes to shove.

------
tahirkhan17
Godaddy, Daynot and Namecheap. I have tried three of them and their services
are up to the mark.

~~~
Gustomaximus
From Australian POV:

Godaddy is expensive. Namecheap are not as cheap as they used to be. Have a
look at VentraIP/Synergy.

------
cpach
I like Dynadot. I primarily chose them because they offer 2FA.

------
blackpanda
iwantmyname.com

------
Yusadolat
Namecheap Handsdown

I have more than 24 domains with them, they never fumble

